# EXCEL: Linking master sheet to individual worksheets set on tabs



## 55221144 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a master sheet that I update various info on. I would like to be able to edit the master, and have the master update to the other worksheets. Note that the other worksheets are broken out by companies. Any ideas how I might do this? It's got to be easier than copying and linking ind. cells. I attached the spreadsheet. Thanks


----------



## ictc (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, I am also looking for this answer. I have 20 identical worksheets. I would like to be able to insert/delete rows/columns in a master worksheet and have the modification apply to all worksheets. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------

